# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Διαταραχές Αποπροσωποποίησης & Αποπραγματοποίησης >  ΑΠΟΠΡΟΣΩΠΟΠΟΙΗΣΗ

## a+b

καλησπερα θα ηθελα να ρωτησω κατι οσοι παιρνουν φαρμακευτικη αγωγη για την αποπροσωποποιηση εχει μειωθει εχει φυγει τελειως?δεν υπαρχη χειροτερη αισθηση οσοι το περνανε με καταλαβαινουν αλλα μπορουν να βοηθησουν τα φαρμακα? ποια ειναι η γνωμη σας και η εμπειρια σας?

----------


## a+b

καλα μην σπρωχνεστε :p

----------


## Diana1982

Τί σου συμβαίνει δηλαδη;
Νομίζεις ότι είσαι κάποια άλλη ή δεν αναγνωρίζεις τον εαυτό σου;
Πρώτη φορά ακούω κάτι τέτοιο...

----------


## Macgyver

Αποπροσωποιηση ? οταν καποτε ειπα στο γιατρο μου οτι αισθανομαι σαν να ειμαι δυο ατομα , με χρεωσε διπλα , δεν συμφερει .........

----------


## a+b

Diana 1982 δεν το εχεις ξαναδει εδω μεσα? ναι ειναι σαν να μην ειμαι εγω σαν να βλεπω τις την ζωη καποιου αλλου

----------


## a+b

σαν να παρακολουθω απ'εξω τον εαυτο μου

----------


## betelgeuse

> Αποπροσωποιηση ? οταν καποτε ειπα στο γιατρο μου οτι αισθανομαι σαν να ειμαι δυο ατομα , με χρεωσε διπλα , δεν συμφερει .........


Μαγκ , εισαι πραγματικα πολυ τυχερος γιατι δεν ξερεις τι ειναι αποπροσωποποιηση .
Αν την ειχες βιωσει , θα ηξερες τι ειναι και δεν θα εκανες πλακιτσα με αυτο το θεμα .

----------


## a+b

Οντως betelgeuse εσυ με καταλαβαινεις!

----------


## Macgyver

> Μαγκ , εισαι πραγματικα πολυ τυχερος γιατι δεν ξερεις τι ειναι αποπροσωποποιηση .
> Αν την ειχες βιωσει , θα ηξερες τι ειναι και δεν θα εκανες πλακιτσα με αυτο το θεμα .



Οντως , betel , μου φαινεται τελειως ' κουφο ' κ το θεωρω λαθος να αστειευομαι με το προβλημα του αλλου . Ζητω συγγνωμη απο την a+b .

ΥΓ. betel , γκουκλαρε ' το μεγαλυτερο αστρο στο συμπαν ' . Βρεθηκε μεγαλυτερο αστρο απο τo betelgeuse . Bλεπεις μαρεσει πολυ η αστρονομια .

----------


## Diana1982

> Οντως , betel , μου φαινεται τελειως ' κουφο ' κ το θεωρω λαθος να αστειευομαι με το προβλημα του αλλου . Ζητω συγγνωμη απο την a+b .
> 
> ΥΓ. betel , γκουκλαρε ' το μεγαλυτερο αστρο στο συμπαν ' . Βρεθηκε μεγαλυτερο αστρο απο τo betelgeuse . Bλεπεις μαρεσει πολυ η αστρονομια .


Και γενικά σου αρέσουν όλα Αγγελάκο,σε όλες τις κουβέντες μέσα είσαι.
Βρε μην είσαι η μετεμψύχωση του πραγματικού Μαγκάιβερ;

----------


## Macgyver

> Και γενικά σου αρέσουν όλα Αγγελάκο,σε όλες τις κουβέντες μέσα είσαι.
> Βρε μην είσαι η μετεμψύχωση του πραγματικού Μαγκάιβερ;



Ελα βρε Diana , υπερβαλλεις , κ θα το παρω πανω μου !!

----------


## betelgeuse

a+b , δυστυχως στο θεμα της αποπροσωποποιησης δεν μπορω να πω πολλα .
Σε εμενα εχω καταλαβει οτι ερχεται σε στιγμες που παλια θα παθαινα κρισεις πανικου αρα υποθετω οτι εχει να κανει με το αγχος . Αλλες φορες ομως ερχεται σε φασεις που ειμαι εντελως καλα και δεν υπαρχει προφανης αιτια. 
Φαρμακα , συγκεκριμενα αναφρανιλ ,ειχα παρει ενω ειχα αποπροσωποποιηση και καταθλιψη αλλα δεν ολοκληρωσα την θεραπεια και βασικα δεν τα πηρα καν πανω απο μια εβδομαδα , αρα δεν μπορω να ξερω τι επιδραση εχουν πανω σε αυτο.
Φλουοξετινη ειχα παρει καποια στιγμη για τρεις μηνες , δεν θυμαμαι να ειχα συμπτωματα αποπροσωποποιησης κατα την διαρκεια της αγωγης αλλα δεν ειχα ουτε πριν τα ξεκινησω.

Σου προτεινε ο γιατρος σου να ξεκινησεις φαρμακευτικη αγωγη ?

----------


## a+b

βασικα εχω παει μια φορα στον ψυχιατρο μου εγραψε ενα αντικαταθλιπτικο αλλα δεν τολμησα να το ξεκινησω φοβηθηκα και ετσι κανω ψυχοθεραπεια και ομοιπαθητικη!

----------


## στελιος66

a+d παθαινω και εγω ειναι φρικη αλλα φευγει αν θελεις στειλε μου μνμ να τα πουμε

----------


## Λινα ντ.

egw to pernaw auto! edw kai 3 evdomaddes kai ontws einai poli asximo kai apaisio i aishisi na min niw9eis tous gyrw sou na min niw9eis esy na kinisai mixanika alla thelw na s pw apla na pas se ena kentro na miliseis me kapoion eidiko den einai anagki na pareis farmaka g auto ton logo! kai mono na min to skeftesai pws to xeis pistevw tha fygei apo mono tou! ola paixnidia tou myaloy einai arkei na to katalaboume kai na to syniditopoiisoume! bres kati na sse kanei kla na min skeftesaii oti exeis kati kai me ton kairoo auti i apaisia ais8isi tha fygeii kai tha einia ola kala gia olous mas :)

----------


## mariosss

παιδια τελικα περναει αυτη ι διαταραχη? εγω την εχω περιπου μηνα και κατι!!!

----------


## anxious4ever

παιρνεις καποιο φαρμακο?κ αν ναι τι ακριβως?

----------


## tg1

Καλησπερα,
Θα ηθελα λιγη βοηθεια αν γνωριζει καποιος στο να καταλαβω τι ειναι αυτο που μου συμβαινει.
Τους τελευταιους τρεις μηνες εχω χασει τον εαυτο μου, νιωθω σαν να μην ειμαι εγω και ολα μου φαινονται παραξενα και μη φυσιολογικα.Τρομαζω με τον εαυτο μου, με τις κινησεις μου, τις σκεψεις μου, την ομιλια μου. Νομιζω πως ειναι κατι μη φυσιολογικο και καθως τις συνειδητοποιω με διαπερνα ενα αισθημα φοβου.Ολα ξεκινησαν απο το ακουσμα του θανατου ενος φιλικου προσωπου, που ομως ηξερα οτι καποια στιγμη θα ερχοταν το μοιραιο.Με επιασε φοβος για τον θανατο, τον δικο μου και των οικειων μου, μετα υπαρξιακο και μετα ολα και ολοι μου φαινοταν και μου ακουγοταν παραξενοι,ακομα και ο ιδιος μου ο εαυτος...
Μου εχει ξανασυμβει αλλες 2 φορες στο παρελθον αλλα νομιζα την πρωτη φορα οτι ηταν μια μεταφυσικη εμπειρια συνειδητοποιησης της υπαρξης μου και την 2η οτι ηταν μια αντιδραση του ψυχισμου μου για να σταματησω να αγχωνομαι με αλλα πραγματα..τωρα δε ξερω τι συμβαινει,ειναι πολυ πιο εντονο απο τις αλλες φορες.
Εχω απελπιστει και καθε μερα ξυπναω μ ενα απαισιο συναισθημα φοβου, μελαγχολιας,θυμου που ειμαι ετσι και θα συνεχισω να ειμαι για παντα?θα ηθελα αν ξερει κανεις να μου πει γιατί να τρομαζω με τον ιδιο μου τον εαυτο? κι αν υπαρχει καποιος που εχει βιωσει το ιδιο.
ευχαριστω.

----------


## 66psy

Προσωπικά με τα χάπια βρήκα την ισσοροπία μου! Κάποιοι είναι κατά, αλλά όταν φτάνεις στο σημείο να μην μπορείς να κάνεις τίποτα απολύτως ......τότε! Το θέμα βεβαία είναι να ακολουθήσεις τις οδηγίες ενος ειδικου στο χώρο της ψυχιατρικής. Αυτός ξέρει αν *πραγματικά* τα χρειάζεσαι και τι ακριβώς χρειάζεσαι!

----------


## καθρεπτης

νομίζω πως φάρμακα για την αποπροσωποιήση αυτή καθ αυτή δεν υπάρχουν γιατί εμφανίζεται ή με έντονο στρες ή με κάποιες μορφές κατάθλιψης, άρα η αποπροσωποποιηση σταματάει σταματώντας τους λόγους με τους οποίους εμφανίζεται, γι αυτό και οι περισσότεροι παίρνουν αντικαταλθπτικά...

----------


## 66psy

> νομίζω πως φάρμακα για την αποπροσωποιήση αυτή καθ αυτή δεν υπάρχουν γιατί εμφανίζεται ή με έντονο στρες ή με κάποιες μορφές κατάθλιψης, άρα η αποπροσωποποιηση σταματάει σταματώντας τους λόγους με τους οποίους εμφανίζεται, γι αυτό και οι περισσότεροι παίρνουν αντικαταλθπτικά...


συμφωνω με το μελος !!

----------


## lawer

καλησπερα σε ολη την παρεα..ειναι η πρωτη φορα που γραφω στο φορουμ μιας και σημερα μολις εκανα εγγραφη..Διαβαζα ομως κατα καιρους..το δικο μου προβλημα ξεκινησε οταν ημουν γυρω στα 16 εν οψει και των πανελλαδικων το αγχος με κυριευε,αρχισαν αρρωστοφοβιες διαφορων ειδων,ψυχαναγκασμοι με θερμοσιφωνες,κουζινα κτλ..και γενικα επρεπε να κανω καποια πραγματα συγκεκριμενες φορες για να "ηρεμησω".με πολυ κοπο και πολυ διαβασμα καταφερα και μπηκα στη νομικη..ακομα και εκει τα πραγματα δεν ηταν καλα..συνεχως ημουν ασχημα και δεν ηξερα τι εφταιγε..ωσπου καποια στιγμη ενα βραδυ μεσα σε ολο αυτο το αγχος του οτι δεν ειμαι καλα τι εχω κτλ κοιταω τον εαυτο μου στον καθρεφτη και ειναι λες και η ψυχη μου βγαινει απο το σωμα μου..λες και δεν ξερω ποιος ειμαι!(εννοειται πως ηξερα)αλλα ειχα αυτο το απαισιο συναισθημα ποιος ειμαι,κοιτουσα τα χερια μου τα ποδια μου και ελεγα ποιανου ειναι αυτα!ακομα και τωρα που το λεω το βρισκω αστειο αλλα ετσι ενιωθα!νομιζα οτι τρελαθηκα οτι εχω ψυχωση και ειπα δεν παει αλλο!το ειπα στους γονεις μου και πηγα σε εναν καλο ψυχιατρο(καθηγητη πανεπιστημιου)!διεγνωσε ηπια καταθλιψη και ιδψ! μου εγραψε zoloft! τα πηρα και μεσα σε λιγο διαστημα αρχισα να ξαναζω,φυγαν ολα και ημουν τελεια!ωσπου τα εκοψα ο ηλιθιος μονος και υποτροπιασα..μετα ξαναπηγα στον γιατρο τα πηρα και παλι εγινα καλα..βεβαια πολυ πολυ σπανια μου ερχονταν σκεψεις ποιος ειμαι κτλ αλλα δεν με αγγιζαν φευγαν! τελειωσα τη σχολη μου πλεον ειμαι ασκουμενος δικηγορος και τωρα ειμαι φανταρος..για καποιο ανεξηγητο λογο χωρις καποια εμφανη αιτια και ενω περνω την αγωγη κανονικα εδω και 3 βδομαδες περιπου αρχισα να νιωθω εντονα ολα αυτα αποτομα μια μερα κ απο τοτε δεν εχω συνελθει..δεν τρωω δεν κοιμαμαι καλα..νομιζω οτι ειμαι τρελος που σκεφτομαι ετσι ..βρισκομαι στο δικο μου κοσμο..τι σκατα συμβαινει ρε παιδια; τι εχουμε; φοβαμαι παρα πολυ για σχιζοφρενεια και αλλα..τελος να πω οτι μου αυξησε ο γιατρος τη δωση απο 100 σε 150 κ ειμαι πολυ καλυτερα! ο γιατρος λεει δεν εχω τπτ κ αντιμετωπιζεται! μια βοηθεια παρακαλω απο καποιον που συμπασχει!

----------


## Delmem080319a

Καλησπέρα και καλώς ήρθες lawer, διάβασα το θέμα σου (όχι όλο το thread), υποψιάζομαι ότι ίσως στρεσαρίστηκες λίγο παραπάνω τώρα που είσαι φαντάρος και γι' αυτό ένιωσες πιο έντονα τα συμπτώματα? μπορεί και όχι, αλλα δε νομίζω ότι χρειάζεται να ανησυχείς για διάφορα, εφόσον και ο γιατρός σου δεν βλέπει κάτι ανησυχητικό. Εμπιστεύσου τον αφού γενικά νιώθεις ότι είναι καλός και σε βοήθησε. Ίσως είναι μια φάση με λίγο παραπάνω στρες και γι' αυτό σου αύξησε τη δόση. Προσπάθησε να ηρεμείς όσο μπορείς και να τρως φρούτα και τροφές που κάνουν καλό στον οργανισμό. Εμένα πχ με βοηθάει πολύ το πορτοκάλι.

----------


## lawer

> Καλησπέρα και καλώς ήρθες lawer, διάβασα το θέμα σου (όχι όλο το thread), υποψιάζομαι ότι ίσως στρεσαρίστηκες λίγο παραπάνω τώρα που είσαι φαντάρος και γι' αυτό ένιωσες πιο έντονα τα συμπτώματα? μπορεί και όχι, αλλα δε νομίζω ότι χρειάζεται να ανησυχείς για διάφορα, εφόσον και ο γιατρός σου δεν βλέπει κάτι ανησυχητικό. Εμπιστεύσου τον αφού γενικά νιώθεις ότι είναι καλός και σε βοήθησε. Ίσως είναι μια φάση με λίγο παραπάνω στρες και γι' αυτό σου αύξησε τη δόση. Προσπάθησε να ηρεμείς όσο μπορείς και να τρως φρούτα και τροφές που κάνουν καλό στον οργανισμό. Εμένα πχ με βοηθάει πολύ το πορτοκάλι.





γεια σου φιλε μου και χρονια σου πολλα!εχεις βιωσει κατι τετοιο; δλδ αποπροσωποποιηση;

----------


## Delmem080319a

Χρόνια Πολλά! (φίλη είμαι) Όχι αποπροσωποποίηση, με ΙΔΨ έχω κυρίως θέματα εγώ. Αλλά νομίζω ότι αποπροσωποποίηση μπορεί να σου εκδηλωθεί από πιο έντονο στρες, δεν είμαι όμως και ειδικός, ο γιατρός σου θα σου εξήγησε φαντάζομαι τι μπορεί να συμβαίνει.

----------


## lawer

> Χρόνια Πολλά! (φίλη είμαι) Όχι αποπροσωποποίηση, με ΙΔΨ έχω κυρίως θέματα εγώ. Αλλά νομίζω ότι αποπροσωποποίηση μπορεί να σου εκδηλωθεί από πιο έντονο στρες, δεν είμαι όμως και ειδικός, ο γιατρός σου θα σου εξήγησε φαντάζομαι τι μπορεί να συμβαίνει.




γεια σου φιλη μου! χιχι!βασικα και εγω οπως ειπα εχω ιδψ και απο οτι ξερω ειναι πολυ συζνη η αποπροσωποποιηση στην παθηση αυτη!!

----------


## Delmem080319a

> γεια σου φιλη μου! χιχι!βασικα και εγω οπως ειπα εχω ιδψ και απο οτι ξερω ειναι πολυ συζνη η αποπροσωποποιηση στην παθηση αυτη!!


Δεν ξέρω, εμένα δεν μου έχει συμβεί, ή τουλάχιστον όχι τόσο έντονα που να το θυμάμαι, ένα σχετικό χάσιμο από την πραγματικότητα το έχω νιώσει παλαιότερα, αλλά κυρίως γιατί το μυαλό μου ήταν αλλού. Γενικά στην ΙΔΨ μπορεί να αισθανθείς διάφορα και η αποπροσωποποίηση εμφανίζεται σε τέτοιες παθήσεις, ναι. Είναι άμυνα του οργανισμού να ξεφύγει από το άγχος και φόβο ίσως, όπως σε άλλους συμβαίνουν κρίσεις πανικού κλπ. Πιστεύω θα σου υποχωρήσει αυτή η αίσθηση, αν επιμένει πολύ συζήτησέ το με το γιατρό σου. Ίσως αγχώθηκες για κάτι πολύ τελευταία.

----------


## anxious4ever

γεια σου..εγω καλε μου οταν παθαινω καταθλιπτικο επεισοδιο το κυριο συμπτωμα μου ειναι η αποπροσωποιηση..ειναι φρικτο..το εχω παθει τουλαχιστον 3 φορες ..ειναι πακετο.νιωθεις περιεργα ξενος κ φοβασαι..τιποτα οικειο..το σωμα σου κ ολα ειναι ξενο.
μη το φοβασαι ομως..ειναι συμπτωμα του στρες κ δεν προκειται για σχιοφρενεια ή ψυχωση.σιγουρα.τα συμπτωματα που εχεις ειναι κλασσικα της αγχωδους διαταραχης η οποια με καταλληλη φαρμακοθεραπεια κ ψυχοθεραπεια φευγει.
κανε υπομονη κ μιλα με τον γιατρο σου..μπορει να χρειαστει να προσαρμοστει παλι ο οργανισμος στην αυξηση της δοσης..
σε λιγες μερες θα ηρεμησεις.αν παλι δεν φυγει η αποπροσωποποιηση μιλα με τον γιατρο σου για αλλαγη αντικαταθλιπτικου.
οταν εχεις αποπροσωποποιηση..μην το σκεφτεσαι διαρκως..κανε ο.τι εκανες πριν κ ας νιωθεις σαν ρομποτ..μολις εσυ χαλαρωσεις σιγα σιγα τοτε θα φυγει κ αυτη.
αφου το ξερεις οτι σου εφυγε την πρωτη φορα..το ιδιο θα γινει κ τωρα.
κ γω καθε φορα που το παθαινω κλανω πανω μου κ νιωθω τρελλη κ τετοια κ καθε φορα υποφερω κ μετα μου περναει κ γελαω..
η αποπροσωποποιηση ειναι η απαντηση του μυαλου στο υπερβολικο στρες.ειναι μια αμυνα κατα την οποια ο εγκεφαλος κλεινει καποιες λειτουργιες πχ το συναισθημα..για να μην καταπονειται αλλο.ειλικρινα δεν επαθε ποτε κανεις κατι απο αυτο.μη φοβασαι.
απλα απολαυσε το....χαχα!

----------


## lawer

> γεια σου..εγω καλε μου οταν παθαινω καταθλιπτικο επεισοδιο το κυριο συμπτωμα μου ειναι η αποπροσωποιηση..ειναι φρικτο..το εχω παθει τουλαχιστον 3 φορες ..ειναι πακετο.νιωθεις περιεργα ξενος κ φοβασαι..τιποτα οικειο..το σωμα σου κ ολα ειναι ξενο.
> μη το φοβασαι ομως..ειναι συμπτωμα του στρες κ δεν προκειται για σχιοφρενεια ή ψυχωση.σιγουρα.τα συμπτωματα που εχεις ειναι κλασσικα της αγχωδους διαταραχης η οποια με καταλληλη φαρμακοθεραπεια κ ψυχοθεραπεια φευγει.
> κανε υπομονη κ μιλα με τον γιατρο σου..μπορει να χρειαστει να προσαρμοστει παλι ο οργανισμος στην αυξηση της δοσης..
> σε λιγες μερες θα ηρεμησεις.αν παλι δεν φυγει η αποπροσωποποιηση μιλα με τον γιατρο σου για αλλαγη αντικαταθλιπτικου.
> οταν εχεις αποπροσωποποιηση..μην το σκεφτεσαι διαρκως..κανε ο.τι εκανες πριν κ ας νιωθεις σαν ρομποτ..μολις εσυ χαλαρωσεις σιγα σιγα τοτε θα φυγει κ αυτη.
> αφου το ξερεις οτι σου εφυγε την πρωτη φορα..το ιδιο θα γινει κ τωρα.
> κ γω καθε φορα που το παθαινω κλανω πανω μου κ νιωθω τρελλη κ τετοια κ καθε φορα υποφερω κ μετα μου περναει κ γελαω..
> η αποπροσωποποιηση ειναι η απαντηση του μυαλου στο υπερβολικο στρες.ειναι μια αμυνα κατα την οποια ο εγκεφαλος κλεινει καποιες λειτουργιες πχ το συναισθημα..για να μην καταπονειται αλλο.ειλικρινα δεν επαθε ποτε κανεις κατι απο αυτο.μη φοβασαι.
> απλα απολαυσε το....χαχα!


γεια σου κοπελα μου και χρονια πολλα!σε ευχαριστω παρα παρα πολυ γιατι μου δινεις κουραγιο!βασικα ηδη ειμαι αρκετα καλα...πολυ καλα μπορω να πω μετα απο την αυξηση της δοσης!απλα ο μονιμος φοβος μου ειναι οτι επαθα ψυχωση συγκεκριμενα σχιζοφρενεια!ακομη και τωρα που δεν μου ρχονται τοσο εντονα οι σκεψεις πιανω τον ηλιθιο εαυτο μου να τις επαναφερει μονος του στο μυαλο του και να λεει τι γινεται μηπως οντως δεν ειμαι εγω;και μετα να λεω τι λες βρε βλακα ειναι δυνατον;αλλα μετα παλι λεω ειναι τρελος κ διαφορα τετοια!δεν πιστευα πουε οτι θα μπλεξω με τετοια πραγματα κ ομως!οταν το παθαινω περναω πολυ ασχημα μα πολυ ασχημα ομως!

----------


## lawer

καλη χρονια σε ολους!δεν υπαρχει μεγαλυτερη κολαση απο αυτη την καταραμενη παθηση! τα καταλαβαινεις ολα..κτλβνεις οτι αυτο που σκεφτεσαι ειναι βλακεια αλλα ειναι τοσο εντονη η σκεψη-συναισθημα που σε αποδιοργανωνει πληρως..δεν ξερεις ποιος εισαι τι κανεις και που βρισκεσαι(στην πραγματικοτητα ξερεις πολυ καλα)και το χειροτερο ειναι οτι οσες φορες κ να σε διαβεβαιωσει ο γιατρος οτι δεν τρελαινεσαι εσυ εξακολουθεις κ εμμενεις στην αποψη σου..και αυτο ειναι που σε κανει χειροτερα! οποιος αντιμετωπιζει αυτη την παθηση και ειναι απο θεσνικη θα ηθελα μεσα στις γιορτες να ρθουμε σε επαφη να ανταλλαξουμε αποψεις και να δωσουμε κουραγιο ο ενας στον αλλον..θα μας κανει καλο πιστευω!

----------


## betelgeuse

Lawer , η αποπροσωποποιηση δυστυχως δεν εχει θεραπεια , αντιμετωπιζεται μονο οταν αντιμετωπιστει η αιτια της.
Ειναι πραγματικα οτι χειροτερο μπορει να συμβει σε καποιον αλλα ευτυχως με τον καιρο τα συμπτωματα ειναι πιο ηπια.
Εγω θυμαμαι πως ξυπνησα μια μερα και ενιωθα λες και δεν ειμαι εγω. Νομιζα πως δεν ξυπνησα καλα, ειπα να ριξω νερο στο προσωπο μου μπας και ξυπνησω και ξαφνικα δεν με εβλεπα στον καθρεφτη και λεω παει τρελαθηκα , το εχασα , δεν θα συνελθω ποτε. Αλλα με πολλη προσπαθεια , πολλα πισογυρισματα , θεραπεια και πεισμα καπως την παλεβω.
Θα σου ελεγα να μην φρικαρεις , αλλα αυτο ειναι αδυνατο σε τετοια φαση , οποτε σου λεω να θυμασαι πως δεν εισαι ο μονος που το εχει περασει και σου ευχομαι καλη επιτυχια στην θεραπεια σου.

----------


## lawer

> Lawer , η αποπροσωποποιηση δυστυχως δεν εχει θεραπεια , αντιμετωπιζεται μονο οταν αντιμετωπιστει η αιτια της.
> Ειναι πραγματικα οτι χειροτερο μπορει να συμβει σε καποιον αλλα ευτυχως με τον καιρο τα συμπτωματα ειναι πιο ηπια.
> Εγω θυμαμαι πως ξυπνησα μια μερα και ενιωθα λες και δεν ειμαι εγω. Νομιζα πως δεν ξυπνησα καλα, ειπα να ριξω νερο στο προσωπο μου μπας και ξυπνησω και ξαφνικα δεν με εβλεπα στον καθρεφτη και λεω παει τρελαθηκα , το εχασα , δεν θα συνελθω ποτε. Αλλα με πολλη προσπαθεια , πολλα πισογυρισματα , θεραπεια και πεισμα καπως την παλεβω.
> Θα σου ελεγα να μην φρικαρεις , αλλα αυτο ειναι αδυνατο σε τετοια φαση , οποτε σου λεω να θυμασαι πως δεν εισαι ο μονος που το εχει περασει και σου ευχομαι καλη επιτυχια στην θεραπεια σου.


εσυ φιλε μου σε πια πλαισια εχεις αποπροσωποποιηση;τι παθηση εχεις;

----------


## anxious4ever

> καλη χρονια σε ολους!δεν υπαρχει μεγαλυτερη κολαση απο αυτη την καταραμενη παθηση! τα καταλαβαινεις ολα..κτλβνεις οτι αυτο που σκεφτεσαι ειναι βλακεια αλλα ειναι τοσο εντονη η σκεψη-συναισθημα που σε αποδιοργανωνει πληρως..δεν ξερεις ποιος εισαι τι κανεις και που βρισκεσαι(στην πραγματικοτητα ξερεις πολυ καλα)και το χειροτερο ειναι οτι οσες φορες κ να σε διαβεβαιωσει ο γιατρος οτι δεν τρελαινεσαι εσυ εξακολουθεις κ εμμενεις στην αποψη σου..και αυτο ειναι που σε κανει χειροτερα! οποιος αντιμετωπιζει αυτη την παθηση και ειναι απο θεσνικη θα ηθελα μεσα στις γιορτες να ρθουμε σε επαφη να ανταλλαξουμε αποψεις και να δωσουμε κουραγιο ο ενας στον αλλον..θα μας κανει καλο πιστευω!


ολα αυτα που περιγραφεις κ τα συμπτωματα σου δεν παραπεμπουν σε σχιζοφρενεια ή ψυχωση..να σαι σιγουρος κ σιγουρα θα σου το εχει πει κ ο γιατρος.

----------


## betelgeuse

> εσυ φιλε μου σε πια πλαισια εχεις αποπροσωποποιηση;τι παθηση εχεις;


Φιλη ειμαι και εχω και εγω Ιψδ , αλλα εξ αιτιας της εχω περασει 2 καταθλιψεις και παλιοτερα ειχα κρισεις πανικου.

----------


## lawer

φιλη μου εγω παντως θεωρω οτι τα χω χαμενα πραγματικα..και τι μου λεει οτι ολο αυτο δεν ειναι τρελα;

----------


## anxious4ever

χααχαχ! αν ειχες τρελλαθει δεν θα αναρωτιοσουν...μην συγχεεις το στρες με την τρελλα..
η πολλη πιεση που νιωθεις σε κανει να νομιζεις πως τρελλαθηκες..ομως φοβασαι ακομα..εισαι εδω..κ οχι εκτος πραγματικοτητας... η αποπροσωποποιηση ειναι διαταρραχη της αντιληψης, προσωρινη απο το πολυ κ οξυ στρες. Ειναι τοσο οξυ το στρες που τα παιζει ο εγκεφαλος..
δεν ειναι αρρωστια η αποπροσωποποιηση απο μονη της αλλα σκετο συμπτωμα.σου μιλαμε ανθρωποι που το παθαινουμε κ δεν εχουμε χασει την λογικη μας ποτε..
δεν ειναι ετσι η αρρωστια αυτη..δηλαδη η σχιζοφρενεια.
πρεπει να εχεις αλλα συμπτωματα.
σε οποιον ψυχιατρο κ να πας κ να του πεις τι νιωθεις θα σου πει το ιδιο.
ξεκολλα..γιατι οσο το σκεφτεσαι τοσο στρεσαρεσαι..δεν ακολουθησες σιγουρα την συμβουλη μου, το να κανεις τα παντα κανονικα κ να μην δινεις σημασια στην αποπροσωποποιηση...ειμαι σιγουρη οτι δεν την ακολουθησες..ομως πρεπει να δουλεψεις κ συ ..μη περιμενεις να γινουν ολα μαγικα.
εμενα μου περναγε μετα απο ασκησεις χαλαρωσης για μερικες ωρες..μετα ξαναμανα παλι...αυτο μου εδειχνε οτι οταν χαλαρωνα εφευγε, μολις παλι επεστρεφε το οξυ στρες αντε παλι τα ιδια...
ομως συνεχισα να ρχομαι στην δουλεια κ με αποπροσωποποιηση, να περπαταω, να πηγαινω σε φιλους, να κανω τελος παντων ο.τι κανω καθημερινα κ ας ενιωθα ετσι...ελεγα απο μεσα μου "ε και? κ τι να κανω?να πεσω να πεθανω στο κρεβατι?οποτε γουσταρει ας φυγει"
κ σιγα σιγα εφυγε..
με την βοηθεια των αντικαταθλιπτικων κ με την δικη μου προσπαθεια μαζι...
κ παλι ισως το ξαναπαθω.γιατι οπως σου ειπα ειναι το κυριο μου συμπτωμα..ε παλι τα ιδια θα κανω.

----------


## lawer

> χααχαχ! αν ειχες τρελλαθει δεν θα αναρωτιοσουν...μην συγχεεις το στρες με την τρελλα..
> η πολλη πιεση που νιωθεις σε κανει να νομιζεις πως τρελλαθηκες..ομως φοβασαι ακομα..εισαι εδω..κ οχι εκτος πραγματικοτητας... η αποπροσωποποιηση ειναι διαταρραχη της αντιληψης, προσωρινη απο το πολυ κ οξυ στρες. Ειναι τοσο οξυ το στρες που τα παιζει ο εγκεφαλος..
> δεν ειναι αρρωστια η αποπροσωποποιηση απο μονη της αλλα σκετο συμπτωμα.σου μιλαμε ανθρωποι που το παθαινουμε κ δεν εχουμε χασει την λογικη μας ποτε..
> δεν ειναι ετσι η αρρωστια αυτη..δηλαδη η σχιζοφρενεια.
> πρεπει να εχεις αλλα συμπτωματα.
> σε οποιον ψυχιατρο κ να πας κ να του πεις τι νιωθεις θα σου πει το ιδιο.
> ξεκολλα..γιατι οσο το σκεφτεσαι τοσο στρεσαρεσαι..δεν ακολουθησες σιγουρα την συμβουλη μου, το να κανεις τα παντα κανονικα κ να μην δινεις σημασια στην αποπροσωποποιηση...ειμαι σιγουρη οτι δεν την ακολουθησες..ομως πρεπει να δουλεψεις κ συ ..μη περιμενεις να γινουν ολα μαγικα.
> εμενα μου περναγε μετα απο ασκησεις χαλαρωσης για μερικες ωρες..μετα ξαναμανα παλι...αυτο μου εδειχνε οτι οταν χαλαρωνα εφευγε, μολις παλι επεστρεφε το οξυ στρες αντε παλι τα ιδια...
> ομως συνεχισα να ρχομαι στην δουλεια κ με αποπροσωποποιηση, να περπαταω, να πηγαινω σε φιλους, να κανω τελος παντων ο.τι κανω καθημερινα κ ας ενιωθα ετσι...ελεγα απο μεσα μου "ε και? κ τι να κανω?να πεσω να πεθανω στο κρεβατι?οποτε γουσταρει ας φυγει"
> ...


εσενα boom πως ξεκινησε; εγω ξαφνικα μια μερα οταν δεν ημουν καλα ψυχολογικα και πριν επισκεφτω τον γιατρο για πρωτη φορα..κοιταω τον ευατο μου στον καθρεφτη και λεω "ποιος ειμαι; που ειμαι;τι κανω;" σαβ να βγαινει η ψυχη εξω απο το σωμα!

----------


## betelgeuse

> φιλη μου εγω παντως θεωρω οτι τα χω χαμενα πραγματικα..και τι μου λεει οτι ολο αυτο δεν ειναι τρελα;


Τρελα δεν ειναι γιατι το λενε οι γιατροι . Τοσο απλα. 
Παντως , πιστευω πως οταν παθαινει καποιος αποπροσωποποιηση για πρωτη φορα , η μονη σκεψη που θα μπορουσε να θεωρηθει λογικη ειναι η σκεψη οτι το εχασες.

----------


## ΚΑΣΣΑΝΔΡΑ

Λίνα καλά τα λες αλλά δυσκολεύτηκα πολύ να σε διαβάσω. Γράψε ελληνικά.

----------


## lawer

γεια σας παιδια! καποιος ομοιοπαθης για συζητηση;

----------


## lawer

παιδια κανεις;

----------


## 66psy

*και τι μου λεει οτι ολο αυτο δεν ειναι τρελα*


δεν ειναι τιποτα τρελα

----------


## lawer

> *και τι μου λεει οτι ολο αυτο δεν ειναι τρελα*
> 
> 
> δεν ειναι τιποτα τρελα


τι εννοεις ;;;

----------


## 66psy

> τι εννοεις ;;;


δεν πιστευω οτι θεωρειται τρελα... η ψυχοπαθολογια μπορει να παρει πολλες διαστασεις.. καμια δεν ειναι τρελα.. απλως εχει ιδιαιτεροτητες για τις οποιες υπαρχει εξηγησει! εσυ τι υποστηιζεις οτι ειναι τρελα (δεν εχω παρακολουθησει ολη την συζητηση μονο τα τελευταια οποτε δεν ξερω που ακριβως αναφερεσαι αλλα αν εχεις ορεξη πες μου)

----------


## lawer

> δεν πιστευω οτι θεωρειται τρελα... η ψυχοπαθολογια μπορει να παρει πολλες διαστασεις.. καμια δεν ειναι τρελα.. απλως εχει ιδιαιτεροτητες για τις οποιες υπαρχει εξηγησει! εσυ τι υποστηιζεις οτι ειναι τρελα (δεν εχω παρακολουθησει ολη την συζητηση μονο τα τελευταια οποτε δεν ξερω που ακριβως αναφερεσαι αλλα αν εχεις ορεξη πες μου)


απλως βιωνω μια κατασταση η οποια κατανοω οτι ειναι παραλογη μου προκαλει μεγαλο φοβο αυτο που αισθανομαι..βρισκομαι συνεχεια σε πιεση εχω αυτο το γα....νο συναισθημα οτι δεν ειμαι εγω και αλλα κουλα..και ανησυχω μηπως ολο αυτο ειναι τρελα..ψυχωση η οπως αλλιως θες πες το!

----------


## 66psy

ποσο καιρο συμβαινει? και μπορεις να προσδιορισεις πανω κατω τι νιωθεις? (ενα παραδειγμα δλδ θα βοηθουσε)...

----------


## lawer

εαν πας λιγο πισω θα δεις..περιγραφω το προβλημα οσο πιο λεπτομερως μπορω!

----------


## 66psy

*μια βοηθεια παρακαλω απο καποιον που συμπασχει!*
σε καταλαβαινω οχι 100%,αλλα μπορω να καταλαβω πως νιωθεις!!
αρχικα δεν τρελαινεσαι! ειναι απλως μια φοβια που σε αγχωνει .φοβια-σκεψεις παραλογες-αγχος-εντεινεται η φοβια-εντεινονται τα συμπτωματα-καταστροφη..
καπως ετσι παει το ξερω.
ημουν στο λεωφ και σε καποια φαση ενιωθα οτι τα φανταζομαι ολα αυτα. οτι δεν ειμαι οντως στο λεωφ, αλλα καπου αλλου και νομιζω οτι ειμαι εκει, ενω στην θεση που καθομαι δεν βρισκεται κανεις!
=αποπραγματοποιηση!!
*χαλαρααααααααααα*
ειναι τρομακτικο το ξερω. ειναι απαισιο ναι! αλλα δεν ειναι τιποτα!! απλως εκεινη την στιγμη τρως τις φρικες σου οπως ολοι μας! δεν τρελενεσαι δεν πασχεις απο σχιζοφρενεια! απλως εισαι αγχωδης

----------


## lawer

εσυ εχεις βιωσει αποπροσωποποιηση;;;

----------


## 66psy

μια και δυο??
τωρα βεβαια ειναι πολυ πιο σπανια..αλλα και παλι μετα απο τοσο συμβιβασμο που εχω κανει με το προβλημα μου αυτο συνεχιζει να με τρομαζει εκεινη την στιγμη.. ειναι απαισιο...

----------


## lawer

ειναι απαισιο..σε νιωθω απολυτα..ακριβως το ιδιο και εγω οταν με πιανει ενω καταλαβαινω οτι ειναι παραλογο τρελλαινομαι..νομιζω οτι ειμαι ο μονος που το περναει στον κοσμο και νιωθω τοσο μονος..

----------


## 66psy

και γω ετσι ενιωθα.. και το νιωθω καποιες στιγμες ακομη και τωρα... μετα ομως καθομαι και τα σκεφτομαι πιο λογικα ... καταρχας υπαρχει εξηγηση βασει φυσιολογιας γι αυτο που συμβαινει (αυτη η αισθηση της τρελας) και δεν ειναι κατι επικινδυνο. δευτερον υπαρχουν κι αλλοι ανθρωποι πολλοι που το βιωνουν αυτο. δεν εισαι ο μονος. δεν ειμαι η μονη.. 
και σκεψου... αν ησουν οντως σχιζοφρενεις θα καταφερνες να βγαλεις την σχολη, να κανεις την ασκηση, να υπηρετησεις? η σχιζοφρενεια απαξ και εμφανιστει αντιμετωπιζεται δυσκολα και πολυ πιθανον αν ειχε εμφανιστει σε σενα απο τα 16 τωρα θα βρισκοσουν αρκετα πιο πισω απ'οτι τα χεις καταφερει ως σημερα.. αλλο η αγχωδεις διαταραχες, αλλο οι ψυχωσικες διαταραχες.. ειναι πολυ πιο δυσκολες και πιο περιπλοκες.. 
εξαλλου ο γιατρος σιγουρα θα αντιλαμβανοταν κατι τετοιο..
απλως σου χει κολλησει η ιδεα!!

----------


## lawer

> και γω ετσι ενιωθα.. και το νιωθω καποιες στιγμες ακομη και τωρα... μετα ομως καθομαι και τα σκεφτομαι πιο λογικα ... καταρχας υπαρχει εξηγηση βασει φυσιολογιας γι αυτο που συμβαινει (αυτη η αισθηση της τρελας) και δεν ειναι κατι επικινδυνο. δευτερον υπαρχουν κι αλλοι ανθρωποι πολλοι που το βιωνουν αυτο. δεν εισαι ο μονος. δεν ειμαι η μονη.. 
> και σκεψου... αν ησουν οντως σχιζοφρενεις θα καταφερνες να βγαλεις την σχολη, να κανεις την ασκηση, να υπηρετησεις? η σχιζοφρενεια απαξ και εμφανιστει αντιμετωπιζεται δυσκολα και πολυ πιθανον αν ειχε εμφανιστει σε σενα απο τα 16 τωρα θα βρισκοσουν αρκετα πιο πισω απ'οτι τα χεις καταφερει ως σημερα.. αλλο η αγχωδεις διαταραχες, αλλο οι ψυχωσικες διαταραχες.. ειναι πολυ πιο δυσκολες και πιο περιπλοκες.. 
> εξαλλου ο γιατρος σιγουρα θα αντιλαμβανοταν κατι τετοιο..
> απλως σου χει κολλησει η ιδεα!!


καλημερα και σε ευχαριστω παρα πολυ που μου δινεις κουραγιο..πραγματικα!ευχομ ι και για σενα οτι καλυτερο..εχεις οντως δικιο σε ολα αυτα που λες..δεν θα τα καταφερνα ετσι μεχρι εδω..απλως το κακο που κανω οπως και παρα πολλοι αλλοι ειναι η αναζητηση στο ιντερνετ ωρες ατελειωτες..για το τι μου συμβαινει ψαχνωντας συμτωματα..και εκει πανικοβαλλομαι!

----------


## lawer

ρε παιδια το εχετε και εσεις αυτο το συμπτωμα να σου λεει ο γιατρος συνεχεια μην ανησυχεις δεν εχεις κατι το τοσο σοβαρο και παρα ταυτα εσας ο νους σας να πηγαινει στο χειροτερο σεναριο;οπως πχ ψυχωση;

----------


## 66psy

ΧΑΛΑΡΩΣΕ ΒΡΕ !!! ισως σε βοηθουσες αν διαβαζες την περιγραφη των ψυχωσικων ασθενειων να δεις οτι απεχεις πολυ απο αυτα...αυτο ισως σε ξεκολλησει.. τωρα εγω τα χω διαβασει σε βιβλια αλλα και στο νετ ολο και κατι θα υπαρχει.. απλως προσοχη με το νετ.. ειναι παραπλανητικο και δεν διευκριζει.. καλο ειναι να βρεις ενα εμπιστο σιτε να διαβασεις αν δεν εχεις ορεξη να δινεις λεφτα σε βιβλια..

----------


## 66psy

http://www.e-psychology.gr/anxiety-s...riseis-panikou
ΔΕΣ ΑΥΤο! εμενα με βοηθησε πολυ!!

----------


## 66psy

http://www.e-psychology.gr/psychosis...a-sxizofreneia
ε και γενικως εχει πολλα που μπορεις να βρεις

----------


## lawer

τι να πω;δεν πιστευω στην ατυχια μου..βλεπω κοσμο χαρουμενο να ασχολειται με πραγματικα προβληματα της ζωης και εμενα να απορροφωμαι στις ηλιθιες σκεψεις μου..αλλα δυστυχως πραγματικα δεν μπορω να το ελεγξω..δεν μπορω! καταφερα να τελειωσω μια τετοια σχολη,καταφερα να εχω εδω και 6 χρονια μια υπεροχη σχεση,καταφερα να μιλουν για μενα με τον καλυτερο τροπο ως το καλυτερο παιδι και δεν μπορω να κανω το πιο απλο..να γινω καλα..να ξεπερασω αυτες τις ηλιθιοτητες..

----------


## 66psy

θα τα καταφερεις.. απλως θελει χρονο και υπομονη! εχεις φρικαρει οκ λογικο.. αλλα με τον καιρο θα δεις οτι θα τα εκλογικευσεις τα πραγματα.. και γω πριν εναμισι χρονο ελεγα παει τα εχασα ολα. δεν θα ξεπερασω ποτε αυτο που μου συνεβη.. κι ομως!! τρ ειμαι πολυ καλυτερα και ζω ικανοποιητικα.. ισως οχι 100%, αλλα και παλι ειναι προοδος.. θελει το χρονο του... 
και καλυτερα μην εχεις στο μυαλο σου οτι τα αγχος ειναι κατι σαν μικροβιο που θα το αποβαλλει ο οργανισμος και τερμα! εγω αυτο πιστευα ας πουμε στην αρχη.. ειναι λαθος
μπορει να ζεις μια ζωη με αυτο! οσο περισσοτερο χρονο το εχεις τοσο γινεται κομματι του εαυτου σου.. απλως με τον καιρο θα μαθεις να το διαχειριζεσαι, τα συμπτωματα θα κατευνασουν και θα ελεγχεις περισσοτερο τις σκεψεις σου.. θα ειναι το αδυνατο σημειο σου.. εγω αυτο πιστευω... και απο τοτε που το αποδεχτηκα σαν πλευρα του εαυτου μου ειδα διαφορα..

----------


## lawer

66psy εχεις νιωσει ακομη κ οταν η ασχημη σκεψη δεν ερχεται(εν προκειμενω οτι δεν ειναι ο εαυτος μου,η ψυχη βγαινει απο το σωμα κ ολα τα καλα της αποπροσωποποιησης)να την επαναφερεις στο μυαλο για να τσεκαρεις αν ειναι λογικη η παραλογη;και να λες μετα ειναι παραλογη;αυτο το κανω συνεχεια θελωντας φαινεται ενδομυχα να θελω να αποκλεισω το φαινονενο της ψυχωσης!πως εμπλεξα ετσι ρε γμτ;

----------


## 66psy

_θελωντας φαινεται ενδομυχα να θελω να αποκλεισω το φαινονενο της ψυχωσης!_
δεν νομιζω οτι προκειται για ενδομυχο.. μαλλον ειναι πολυ εμφανες και κανει μπαμ.. θελω να πω δεν ειναι οτι το μυαλο σε οδηγει εκει.. εσυ ο ιδιος το οδηγεις εκει! 
και ο γιατρος σου και αν διαβασεις τα συμπτωματα των ψυχωσικων διαταραχων θα δεις οτι δεν πληροις τα κριτιρια... αυτο να εχεις στο μυαλο σου!

----------


## lawer

τραγικο..αν και ειμαι πολυ πολυ καλυτερα..φοβαμαι..26 χρονων μαντραχαλος..χαχα!τελικα τα ψυχολογικα προβληματα τουλαχιστον στη δικη μου περιπτωση δεν προκυπτουν απο την ιδια τη ζωη (η ζωη μου ειναι πολυ ευτυχισμενη και πληρης)αλλα μαλλον βιολογικα!

----------


## 66psy

> τραγικο..αν και ειμαι πολυ πολυ καλυτερα..φοβαμαι..26 χρονων μαντραχαλος..χαχα!τελικα τα ψυχολογικα προβληματα τουλαχιστον στη δικη μου περιπτωση δεν προκυπτουν απο την ιδια τη ζωη (η ζωη μου ειναι πολυ ευτυχισμενη και πληρης)αλλα μαλλον βιολογικα!


και μενα η ζωη μου ειναι ικανοποιητικη.. δεν ηταν παντα ομως ετσι! με την ψυχαναλυση ανακαλυψα πραγματα που ουτε καν τα φανταζομουν... το ασυνειδητο ειναι υπουλο πραγμα... και δεν ρωταει ποτε πριν κανει κατι....

----------


## lawer

τρελα ρε γμτ..να προσπαθεις με τη λογικη να λυσεις ενα προβλημα και να μην μπορεις..ξερεις οτι 1+1=2 και ομως ακρη δεν βγαινει! τι να πω ρε psy!

----------


## 66psy

*τι να πω ρε psy!*  οτι ειναι λογω αγχους και οτι με τον καιρο θα περασει!! αυτο να λες στον εαυτο σου..
αα και η πολυ αναλυση δεν κανει καλο! μαθε καποια πραγματα, ενημερωσου αλλα μετα προσπαθησε να ξεχαστεις!! οσο το σκεφτεσαι τοσο περισσοτερο το τρεφεις!!

----------


## lawer

αγαπημενοι μου φιλοι παει ενας μηνας και κατι απο τοτε που ξαναεμφανιστηκε η αποπροσωποποιηση και μετα την αυξηση της αγωγης απο τοτε ειμαι καλυτερα αλλα χωρις θεαματικα αποτελεσματα..οι ελπιδες λιγοστευουν!η γνωμη σας;

----------


## Delmem080319a

Γεια σου lawer, θα συμφωνήσω με την 66psy ότι όσο το σκέφτεσαι, τόσο το τρέφεις. Αφού είσαι καλύτερα τώρα να χαίρεσαι, τα αποτελέσματα έρχονται σιγά-σιγά, όλα στα δημιούργησε το άγχος αλλά υποχωρεί αυτό και θα υποχωρήσουν και τα συμπτώματα. Να απασχολείς τον εαυτό σου με άλλα πράγματα, θα δεις, όλα θα πάνε καλά.

----------


## lawer

προσπαθω breath..προσπαθω οσο τπτ!θαυμαζω το κουραγιο μου..ειναι παρα πολυ δυσκολη η κατασταση! βεβαια δεν εχω καμια σχεση με πριν απο ενα μηνα..ξαναγεννιεμαι σιγα σιγα..αλλα η ανησυχια για κατι πιο σοβαρο παραμενει παντα..φοβαμαι!

----------


## souno

γεια σου, το εχω παθει μερικες φορες οταν ειμαι πολυ στρεσσαρισμενη αλλα δε του δινω σημασια κ φευγει! Νομιζω σε καθε ανθρωπο το αγχος εκδηλωνεται αλλιως! Εγω σωατοποιω πολυ κ εχω πολλα συμπτωματα, εσυ εχεις αυτο! ΤΟ κακο ειναι οτι το κανουμε τοσο μεγαλο κ μετα δυσκολευεται να φυγει! ΜΗπως θα μπορουσες να μου δωσεις τα στοιχεια του γιατρου που επισκεφτηκες; φαινετε να ειναι καλος...
Κουραγιο

----------


## lawer

> γεια σου, το εχω παθει μερικες φορες οταν ειμαι πολυ στρεσσαρισμενη αλλα δε του δινω σημασια κ φευγει! Νομιζω σε καθε ανθρωπο το αγχος εκδηλωνεται αλλιως! Εγω σωατοποιω πολυ κ εχω πολλα συμπτωματα, εσυ εχεις αυτο! ΤΟ κακο ειναι οτι το κανουμε τοσο μεγαλο κ μετα δυσκολευεται να φυγει! ΜΗπως θα μπορουσες να μου δωσεις τα στοιχεια του γιατρου που επισκεφτηκες; φαινετε να ειναι καλος...
> Κουραγιο


τι παθαινεις ακριβως εσυ;;πως να στο στειλω; γιατι δεν ξερω!

----------


## Maria91

Loipon kalhspera me lene maria eimai 24 xronwn kai exw niwsei ola ta sumptwmata tou agxous.pote den epatha tpt.mono kourash k eksantlhsh.duo xronia elega kathimerina tha perasei.mporei na mhn hmoun toso dunath mporei na ftaine ou fovies m den kserw pantws kathe mera olo k ena sumptwma emfanizotan.ksekinhsa agwgh k psuxotherapeia eimai polu kalutera.oxi teleia.alla hdh exw arxisei na katalavainw ti eftaikse kai eftasa ws edw..gurizontas pisw sto parelthon vlepeis mikra sumptwmatakia pou den eixes dwsei kan shmasia.exw diavasei tosa polla gia kriseis panikou diataraxes kai agxos pou den pisteua sta matia m.kapoia vevaia ta ezhsa.k akoma k shmera ta zw se polu mikrotero vathmo.einai duskolo olo auto na to zeis.sas katalavainw an k den ta exw diavasei ola..

----------


## lawer

maria καλημερα!εχεις περασει αποπροσωποποιηση;

----------


## Mriya

@Maria91 καλώς ήρθες. Παρακαλώ τα επόμενα μηνύματά σου να είναι γραμμένα με ελληνικούς χαρακτήρες, καθώς η χρήση των greeklish απαγορεύεται.

----------


## Αρ_ιάδνη

Παιδια, μια διευκρινηση... το να παρακολουθεις με ενδιαφερον μια συζητηση και να νομιζεις οτι συμμετεχεις και μιλας ενω δε συμμετεχεις και απλα σκεφτεσαι και εχεις την εντυπωση οτι αυτα που σκεφτεσαι τα λες (χωρις ωστοσο παραισθηση, δηλαδη αν το σκεφτεις να μπορεις να συνειδητοποιησεις οτι δεν ειπες κατι) αλλα ακομα κι αν το θες να μην μπορεις να μιλησεις ειναι αποπροσωποποιηση? Η στην αποπροσωποποιηση ειναι σα να τα σκεφτεται καποιος αλλος?

----------


## Maria91

Ναι εχω νιωσει οτι δεν ειμαι εγω.τιποτα απο αυτα δεν ειναι ευκολα..κουραζουν πολυ το μυαλο την ψυχη και το σωμα...

----------


## betelgeuse

> Παιδια, μια διευκρινηση... το να παρακολουθεις με ενδιαφερον μια συζητηση και να νομιζεις οτι συμμετεχεις και μιλας ενω δε συμμετεχεις και απλα σκεφτεσαι και εχεις την εντυπωση οτι αυτα που σκεφτεσαι τα λες (χωρις ωστοσο παραισθηση, δηλαδη αν το σκεφτεις να μπορεις να συνειδητοποιησεις οτι δεν ειπες κατι) αλλα ακομα κι αν το θες να μην μπορεις να μιλησεις ειναι αποπροσωποποιηση? Η στην αποπροσωποποιηση ειναι σα να τα σκεφτεται καποιος αλλος?


Mπα , κατι τετοιο δεν ειχα ποτε , ουτε το εχω ξανακουσει απο αλλα ατομα που εχουν αποπροσωποποιηση.
Το αντιθετο ομως ναι ,δηλαδη να μιλαω , να συμμετεχω και να ακουω τη φωνη μου λες και ειναι ψευτικη/ξενη.

----------


## pokemongo

Αν και έχει περάσει καιρός , θέλω να κάνω μια ερώτηση! Στην αποπροσωποποιήση , νιώθετε ορισμένες φορές μια ταραχή , σαν να πρόκειται το σώμα σας να πάθει επιληψία? Πέρα απο τα συμπτώματα αποξένωσης!

----------


## Natalia_sups

> Αν και έχει περάσει καιρός , θέλω να κάνω μια ερώτηση! Στην αποπροσωποποιήση , νιώθετε ορισμένες φορές μια ταραχή , σαν να πρόκειται το σώμα σας να πάθει επιληψία? Πέρα απο τα συμπτώματα αποξένωσης!


Δεν νομίζω πως είναι κομμάτι της αποπροσωποποιησης αυτό...πολλοί πού το βιωνουν πρώτη φορά και δε ξέρουν τι είναι και φοβούνται μπορεί να αγχωθουν πολύ απο τη κατάσταση αλλά ως εκεί...προσωπικά όσες φορές ειχα ήμουν πιο πολύ απαθής παρά αγχωμενη....αν βιώνεις και άλλα συμπτώματα άγχους ή κάποια αγχωδη διαταραχή τότε μάλλον εκεί οφείλεται...καλα καλά σε αυτή τη κατάσταση δεν νιώθεις το σώμα σου καν ως δικό σου, πως να αισθανθείς ότι θα παθει και επιληψία...

----------


## pokemongo

Natalia Sups , ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση , πάσχω απο ιδψ και έχω παράλληλα και αυτά τα συμπτώματα!

----------

